# Variador de frecuencia ABB ACS150 0,37 kw.



## Niuguag (May 18, 2015)

Hola, me gustaría saber si un variador de frecuencia ABB ACS150 de 0,37 kw viene ya preparado para usar un motor ABB 0,37 kw, o tendría que programarlo de alguna forma, es que voy a comprar tanto el variador como el motor y siendo de la misma marca, querría saber si es llegar, conectar y funcionar.

Y en caso de que no sea así, ¿existe alguna manual para programar este variador de frecuencia.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ecotronico (May 18, 2015)

Hola!

como recomendación: no estás obligado a comprar la misma marca de variador y de motor a la vez.
por eso existen muchos fabricantes de variadores en el mercado.

el variador se especifica de acuerdo a tu aplicación y debes exigir que venga con el manual, sea impreso, en CD, pdf, etc.

los parámetros de potencia (motor) normalmente ya vienen pre-programados, lo que significa que puedes conectar el motor sin problemas.
después de tenerlo en marcha puedes ajustar parámetros específicos como los tiempos de aceleración y de parada, tipo de control, etc.


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2015)

Primero que nada Todo variador de marca viene con su correspondiente manual que te instruye desde como y donde instalarlo, las distintas funciones que tiene para que sirve cada parte del mismo y como utilizarlo, si no crees que puedes con ello, solicita al distribuidor que corrobore que este de acuerdo a tus necesidadedes, claro por ello deberas pagar un extra por el servicio.

Todos los aparatos traen sus respectivos manuales, que la gente no los lea y los ignore y luego ande preguntando por todos lado lo que alli esta escrito es otra historia


----------



## Niuguag (May 18, 2015)

Ya me he bajado el manual en castellano de este variador de frecuencia y no aparenta dificultad, el tema de comprar tanto el motor como el variador de la misma marca, es porque el motor ya lo había elegido de la marca ABB, porque sólo genera 45 db y el resto que he estado mirando están entre 55 y 60 db y como es para un torno que de por sí genera más ruido, pues lo quiero lo más silencioso posible y ya de paso el coger el variador de la misma marca es porque me lo dejan muy bien de precio y puedo coger las dos cosas en Zaragoza.

Creéis que el variador lo tendría que coger más dimensionado, por ejemplo de 1 HP, siendo que el motor es de 1/2 HP, tengo un amigo que me dice que el variador el lo cogería de 1/2 HP como el motor, bueno, espero vuestra opinión, que aún tardaré unos días en comprarlos, gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 18, 2015)

Hola, seguramente tiene que ser así! El variador debe estar sobredimensionado a la potencia nominal del motor.


----------



## pandacba (May 18, 2015)

Eso lo tendrias que consultar al proveedor o al fabricante, si el variador dice que puede manejar hasta la potencia de ese motor es porque tiene el resto necesario para poder controlarlo, si queres más margen ver por el modelo siguiente.

Por otro lado para poder decidir mejor que es mejor no has mencionado absolutamente nada hacerca de como seria utilzado, cual es la funcion especifica.
Sin datos no se puede hacer mucho,


----------



## Niuguag (May 19, 2015)

En mi ultimo mensaje ya digo que es para un torno, es un pequeño torno de sobremesa para lo que lo necesito, de todas formas, a ver si le pregunto al proveedor, porque supongo que el variador que va con su potencia nominal (1/2 CV), tendrá algo de margen, aunque pienso que tampoco creo que llegue a usar la máxima potencia del motor en el torno.


----------



## ecotronico (May 19, 2015)

Hola denuevo!

No necesitas sobredimensionarlo. Solamente si el motor fuese con factor de servicio (FS) mayor que uno (por ejemplo 1,1) ahí debes sobredimensionar el variador. pero en esta aplicación lo dudo.

Por ahora debes verificar es lo siguiente:

- tensión y corriente nominal del variador debe ser igual a la corriente y tensión nominal del motor (trifásico).
- el ambiente de trabajo del variador debería ser ventilado y libre de suciedad. por ejemplo dentro de un cuadro elétrico. temperaturas mayores a 40°C te causarán fallas. Suciedad en el ambiente, como polvo y aceite, también.
- me olvidé de un detalle...
si el motor es mayor que 4 polos, también se sobredimensiona el variador porque lo que interesa es el valor de corriente nominal.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2015)

Si, pusiste que era para un torno, pero no aclarste que era para el motor principal y que era de sobremesa, alli cambia y no deberias tener problemas, supongo que el motror es trifásico, y el inveter de entrada monofásica... de ser asi si el motor es 220/380(triangulo/estrella) la única precaución es que debes conectar el mortor en triangulo, para ello las laminas que vienen normalmente en la parte superior de la bornera(en un lado hay una lámina y en el otro dos), debes quitarlas y ponerlas en posición vertical y alli conectar tambien los cables del inverter.....

No verifique el modelo, pero por lo general se puede poner el control en forma remota, usando un potenciometro para variar la velocidad, tambien es posible programr la velocidad en forma de escalones, si son velocidades fijas que utilzas habitualmente, por otro lado lo que te muestra el visor es la frecuencia


----------



## Niuguag (May 20, 2015)

Gracias Metalmetropolis y Pandacba, tendré vuestros consejos en cuenta, no obstante, esta semana que viene lo pediré si puedo y cuando lo tenga montado os digo algo, o antes de montarlo si tengo alguna duda.

Lo del control remoto puede que me sea útil, depende si al final lo meto en una caja o cuadro electrico para protegerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Para empezar es más facil la del potenciómetro


----------



## Niuguag (May 20, 2015)

A que te refieres con que es más facil la del potenciómetro, no te entiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Claro , si no tenés experiencia con los variadores , con la configuración básica que ya trae de fábrica + el potenciómetro , regulas velocidad como si fuera un dimmer


----------



## Niuguag (May 21, 2015)

Si lo del potenciómetro lo entiendo, este variador lo cojo precisamente porque lleva potenciómetro, que no todos llevan, ahí otros que llevan botones de subida y bajada, pero supongo que habrá que meterle datos de aceleración, desaceleración, etc y datos de la placa del propio motor, ahí en donde en todo caso tendré alguna duda, pero igual no,cuando lo tenga delante lo sabré, la verdad es que el manual que me he descargado viene con mucha información.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2015)

Tanto ese que tenes como los otros que llevan botones, se les puede colocar un potenciometro de 10k a la bornera que viene a tal efecto y otros tatno botones para parar encender, invetir marcha, jog a esa bornera, eso viene muy bien explicado en todos los manuales y hacerlo es casi un juego de niños, solo hay que cambiar un parametro, que tambien te dice el manual para que pase a remoto, entonces no trabajas con la botonera del variador.
Algunos modelos de yaskawa, danfos y otros vienen con el potenciometro, en general recomiendo utilzar el comando remoto, para evitar gastar los botones del equipo y preservarlos para programación, los botones que vienen para uso industrial son más adecuados, y si pasa algo te evita tener que habrir el inverter


----------



## Niuguag (May 22, 2015)

Ok pandacba, cuando lo monte yo creo que lo haré así de forma remota y el potenciómetro me lo colocaré en la caja que voy a preparar para el tacómetro, quedará perfecto y a mano, gracias.


----------



## Niuguag (May 28, 2015)

Estoy mirando la posibilidad de coger el variador Siemens SINAMICS V20 de 0,37 kw, la cosa es que me he mirado el manual, que está en español, pero no veo si se le puede poner un potenciometro externo, podríais decirme si se puede poner en este modelo, estoy intentando economizar y este variador me sale muy bien de precio y veo que hay tutoriales incluso in Youtube para parametrizarlo, pero no encuentro por ningun sitio si se le puede poner potenciometro, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2015)

Si, en la pág 30 del manual muestra claramente que se puede colocar un pote externo y muestra donde es la conección en la bornera


----------



## Niuguag (Jun 1, 2015)

Gracias pandacba, ya lo he pedido y me tardarán una semana o algo más en enviarlo, ya tengo ganas de ponerlo en marcha, a ver si no tengo muchos problemas, tengo que conectarle un conmutador para cambio de giro y paro y una seta de emergencia, aparte del pote externo, supongo que no habrá problema, me han comentado que las curvas de parada tienen que ser rapidas cuando el variador vaya a baja velocidad, con el manual en mano ya veré.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 3, 2015)

hola de nuevo!

Niuguag: de cuántos polos es el motor?, o cuántos rpm?


----------



## Niuguag (Jun 4, 2015)

Hola metalmetropolis, tiene 4 polos, 1.500 rpm, es de 0,37 kw a 230/400 v. trifásico.


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 4, 2015)

Con estas informaciones, por mi parte no veo problemas al colocar el variador de 1/2 Hp.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2015)

La variación del giro la puedes hacer utilzando los comandos remotos del inverter sin cambian ninguna conección, internamente hace el cambio de fase para giro en sentido cotnrario


----------



## Niuguag (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola pandacba,

Estoy último no lo he entendido, ¿no tengo que conectar el interruptor que lleva el torno, que a la vez tiene dos posiciones, una para izda y otra para dcha?.

Entonces ¿tendría que sacar dos pulsadores externos al igual que hago con el potenciometro, para poder controlar que gire en un sentido u otro?, aclarame esto, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2015)

Exactamente, fijate en el manual junto con el potenciomenro pode poner un pulsador giro normal y otro giro inverso y otro de parada, todo remoto, se conecta en la regleta de terminales según el diagrama del manual.
Ya no necesitas invertir las fases ni nada de eso


----------



## unifim (Jun 8, 2016)

Hola,

Una consulta, en el laboratorio de mi facultad hay un variador ABB ACS350-03E-07A5-2 el cual deseo manipular y experimentar usando el software driverwindow light, alguien sabe si este software es libre? porque ya lo busque y no lo encuentro 

Por otro lado ahorita el variador está configurado con ciertos parámetros, pero al arrancar el motor y medir la corriente en cada fase obtengo lo siguiente: 1ra fase=0.2 Amp, 2da fase=6.3 Amp, 3ra fase=6.2 Amp. Observando la corriente en la primera fase se podría concluir que la 1ra fase del variador esta dañado? si esta dañado este se puede reparar? cuando mido el voltaje de esta linea con respecto a las otras se muestra un voltaje diferente a cuando mido entre las otras 2 fases, además de que el variador no logra entrar en falla por este inconveniente.

Gracias por su tiempo


----------

